# windows xp home



## hink (4. März 2011)

hallo leute , wie kann ich windows xp vom computer kriegen .bitte einfach beschreiben .


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Was willst du denn genau machen?
Statt XP ein neueres Windows installieren?
Ein älteres?
Was anderes (Linux...)?
Oder einfach weg?


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

hallo sheel,wenn das geht weg von windows und zu linux . soll eine bessere aufmachung haben und viele extras haben .weil neuen läptop kann ich moment nicht bezahlen,weist du und linux soll auch sehr billig sein ?


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Linux...also billig ist es auf jeden Fall.
Eigentlich sogar gratis.
Das einzige, was man eventuell bezahlt, sind CD und Versandkosten, wenn man es es sich so bestellt.
Bei einem Download aus dem Internet (und selber auf CD brennen) fällt das auch weg.

Dazu, das es besser sein soll...darüber streiten sich Windows- und Linuxnutzer, seit es beide gibt.
Ich bleib lieber bei Windows, ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Weißt du auch schon, welches Linux du nimmst?

(Falls dich die Frage verwirrt: Nachdem jemand den "Kern" von Linux entwickelt und veröffentlicht hat, haben viele voneinander unabhängige Gruppen daran weitergebastelt.
Das Ergebnis: Jede Gruppe hat jetzt ihre eigene Linux-Variante, die alle nur den "Kern" gleich haben und sich sonst teilweise ziemlich unterscheiden)

Zwei der bekanntesten/verbreitesten sind OpenSuse und Ubuntu.
Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber die (und natürlich auch andere) können während der Installation Windows selber entfernen. Man muss nur anklicken, dass es das tun soll.

Falls du noch Dateien im Windows hast, die du brauchst, vorher sichern (zB auf eine externe Festplatte).
Dann ausschalten und mit Linux-CD drin wieder einschalten zum Installieren.
Wie gesagt, du musst Windows nicht selber löschen. Das kannst du während der Installation auswählen.

Aber nocheinmal eine Warnung: Wenn du noch nie damit gearbeitet hast, wird es am Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Eine andere Möglichkeit noch: Wenn du noch genug freien Festplattenspeicher hast, kannst du Linux auch installieren, ohne XP zu entfernen.
Auch während der Installation auswählbar.
Beim Einschalten kann man sich dann aussuchen, was man starten will.
Dann kannst du Linux eine Zeit lang "testen" und entscheiden, ob du lieber bei Windows bleibst (und Linux wieder entfernst) oder XP löscht.

Gruß


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel ,man das hört sich gut an für mich .nach anweisung kann ich das auch instalieren lassen ,den rest macht die cd .welches linux ich haben will muß man sehen , ( internet mal durchsuchen ). ist bei linux das dann genau so wie bei windows mit schlüsselnummer sowie mit updates ? weißt du wieviel speicherplatz linux so braucht ?


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Genau. Ein paar Einstellungen am Anfang, den Rest macht die CD.

Einstellungen wie Sprache, Uhrzeit, Festplatte zum Installieren (falls du mehrere eingebaut hast; hier kannst du auch Windows "überschreiben" lassen...)

Zum Speicherplatz: die neueste Ausgabe von OpenSuse (Version 11.2) brcht bei einer Normalinstallation 2,5 GB.
Durch Weglassen von Dingen, die man nicht braucht/haben will kommt man laut Hersteller bis auf 500 MB herunter, da ist dann aber wirklich nichts mehr brauchbares dabei. Zumindest solche Dinge wie Email-Programm und Browser sollte man zB schon dabei lassen...
Rechne besser 2,5 bis 3 GB ein.

Schlüsselnummer: Bei Windows gibts die ja hauptsächlich, damit man Windows auch kauft statt kopiert.
Da Linux aber nichts kostet (eine Bedingung vom Kernentwickler für die heutigen Weiterentwickler, um am Kern weiterprogrammieren zu dürfen), gibt es auch einfach keinen Schlüssel.

Updates: Gibt es im Windows-Sinn eher nicht (also nicht täglich/wöchentlich die neuesten Sicherheitssachen und ähnliches).
Sobald die nächste Weiterentwicklung (zB OpenSuse 11.2->11.3) draußen ist, kann man das aber updaten.

Gruß


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel ,jo dann werde ich das mal in angriff nehmen . ach so windows xp bis vista werden so 2014 eingestellt .dann auch keine updates mehr oder so .könnte man windows xp weiter dann laufen lassen ohne updates mit einem guten sicherheitspaket was ich  auch habe .


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel ,kann  mann betriebssysteme von 64 bits unterfordern .


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Ob man es nach 2014 noch laufen lassen kann? Warum denn nicht? Es wird sich nicht in Luft auflösen.

Und was meinst du mit unterfordern? 64-bit-Betriebssysteme auf einem 32-bit-Prozessor laufen lassen?
Nein.
Warum willst du das?


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel ,ja mein computer ist ein 32 bit .bei vielen linuxversionen steht nicht immer ob 32 o.64 bit. ich werde wohl erst mal beide versionen laufen lassen . ob linux mir gefällt oder nicht und ob ich damit um gehen kann. ist bei linux ein brauser schon dabei wie bei windows ? weil ich habe firefox perfekt der hat viele extras .


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Steht vielleicht "X86" dabei? Bedeutet 32bit.

Browser: Kommt immer auf die Linux-Distribution an, ob und welche Browser dabei sind.
Bei Opensuse ist der Firefox standardmäßig drin.

Gruß


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel,ne windows xp s. p. 3  2003  habe ich nur . was heißt  x 86 ?


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel, kann man die free downloads  für windows auch für linux dann benutzen ?


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Ich meinte eigentlih den Linux-Download.
Ob da X86 oder 32bit steht ist egal, das ist dasselbe.
(Unter "X86" ist ein bestimmter Standard für den Prozessorbefehlssatz bekannt geworden. Ist hier aber unwichtig.)

Wenn du (wie du gesagt hast) eine Weile beide Betriebssysteme gleichzeitig haben möchtest, noch ein Tipp zur Installation: Die Festplattenwahl hat ziemlich sicher einen Titel mit dem Wort "Partitionierung", dort kannst du die Windows-Platte zu Verkleinern (Verkleinern, nicht Überschreiben oder Löschen) auswählen.
Dann wird vom Windows-Teil ein Teil des noch freien Speicherplatzes für Linux "abgeschnitten".

Gib aber (wenn möglich) nicht nur 2,5 GB, sondern mehr.
zB 5GB, dann hast du noch 2,5 für irgendwelche Dateien in Linux frei.
Ein Betriebssystem, auf dem du keinen Speicherplatz für irgendwelche Dateien hast, wäre doch ärgerlich, oder?

Nochwas zur Bitzahl: Es kommt immer auf deinen Prozessor an.
Hat der Prozessor 32bit, funktionieren nur 32bit-Betriebssysteme. Auch bekannt als x86.

Bei den 64bit-Prozessoren gibt es noch eine Unterscheidung:
Die meisten 64bit-Prozessoren (X64) können mit 32- und 64bit-Betriebssystemen arbeiten.

Der Rest (IA64/Itanium) Kann nur Betriebssysteme für IA64 laufen lassen.
Kein X86 und auch kein X64 (obwohl 64bit).

Du hast zu 99% einmal keinen Itanium-Prozessor (das müsstest du wissen, da die eher selten geworden sind).
Bedeutet: Ein 32bit-Betriebssystem funktioniert bei dir auf jeden fall, da es auch auf X64-Prozessoren funktioniert.
zB ich hab auch ein XP 32 auf einem 64bit-Prozessor. Überhaupt kein Problem.

Gruß


----------



## sheel (5. März 2011)

Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Windowsprogramme funktionieren auf Linux generell einmal NICHT (auch umgekehrt nicht).

Damit du ein bestimmtes Programm auch auf Linux zum Laufen bringst:
1) Schau nach, ob es vom Hersteller auch eine Linuxversion gibt.
2) Wenn nicht: Es gibt eine Software namens WINE, die Windows emuliert.
   Bedeutet, mit Linux und darauf installiertem WINE kannst du auch viele Windowsprogramme ausführen.
3) Wenn ein Programm auch mit WINE nicht funktionert, weil (laut der Fehlermeldung) DLLs fehlen, könnte man
   versuchen, die benötigten DLL-Dateien von einem echten Windows ins Linux kopieren.
4) Wenns das eine Programm dann noch immer nicht geht: Pech.

Gruß

PS: Noch ein Tipp zu Word, Excel etc: Soweit ich weiß, kann OpenOffice diese auch öffnen. OpenOffice gibts für Windows und Linux.
.doc-Dateien in Linux sind also kein Grund zu verzweifeln.


----------



## hink (5. März 2011)

sheel, jo dann weiß ich so grob bescheid .fange montag dann mal an mit linux .so genug damit ich mache jetzt auch bald party mit kumpeln .also hau rein !


----------

